# Black death all stars summer fuckin tour mother fucker



## BLACK DEATH JOSEPH

hey, i'm joseph, the banjo player and singer from the dick wizard all stars.
we are working on a pretty huge summer tour, probably from may 1st till mid july.

im having some problems booking some spots and was curious about using something like this as a means to try and mobilize kids and find out about diy venues (and also discover new cities to play in). So here we go. I'm posting the first few legs, the first leg is mostly booked except for cities with a  next to 'em.

i'l probably be periodically updating this if there is any interest at all amongst y'all. we have two whole more legs (new england and the eastern seaboard) that are still in the fetal stages
*
first leg with Company of Ghosts (from pensacola)*
savannah may 1st
tallahassee may 2nd
pensacola may 3rd
new orleans may 5th
houston may 7th sedition
dallas or denton may 8th 
OKC may 9th

*second Leg, probably by ourselves*
albuquerque may 11th 
flagstaff may 12th taala hooligan
prescott may 14th 
Las vegas may 15th
Las angeles - River side may 16th 
Long beach? may 17th
maybe oakland, up in the air between here
santa cruz may 21st
Santa rosa may 22nd 
Arcata may 23rd 
ashland may 24th
portland may 25th 
olympia may 27th
seattle may 28th - 30th for FOLKLIFE
*
third leg with Slow Teeth from portland. this ENTIRE thing is unbooked right now  , so help all yall who have stayed around montana, northdakota, and the midwest*
port townsend or vashon island june 1
bellingham june 2nd
spokane june 3rd
misoula june 4th
billings june 5th
bismarck june 6th
fargo? june 7th
minneapolis june 8th
milwuakee june 9th
chicago june 10th
grand rapids june 12th
south haven foundry hall june 13th
ann arbor june 14th
*YO OHIOWHER Y'AT*
Skatopia june 18th n 19th (prolly not with slow teeth anymore

after this we are probably going through PA, and then doing new england with hot damn scandal and then the eastern seaboard

i swear if anyone from this forum helps out, then comes up to us at a show and mentions this forum i will give them some free merch (like maybe one of our new koozies or my banjo zine)


----------



## simpletoremember

The Ashland show, are you guys playing Tvor?


----------



## st1tch

You guys should come to Canada... 

It would be fucking sweet.


----------



## st1tch

(London Ontario to be specific, you could definitly play at Empowerment)


----------



## wildboy860

can't wait til you announce the new england tour. I've seen hot dam scandle a few times and they're pretty good. lookin foward to sein you guys.


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit

Ya'll really should play NC...


----------



## 614 crust

Hey what up? This is Angel. I'm living back in Ohio now. Not in Pensacola anymore. so I'll be looking forward to the ohio show. Also though you know if you guys need a place to stay in Pensacola again you can still stay at the appartment where you stayed last time. The other kids are still there. So just give em a call if ya need. If so Maybe you could bring my banjo up to me too if you have room anyway. It's still there. Also if you need any help with ohio (other shows or whatever) I can help. Anyway I'll call you soon ok.


----------



## hawbs

Looking forward to seeing ya'll at Taala Hooghan in Flagstaff, Joseph.


----------



## BLACK DEATH JOSEPH

Sooo

1. we are playing with tvor in ashland, yes. that should be a fun show
2. we are scared to go to cananda because we have to sneak our merch in and come back after one or two shows unless we want to buy some kind of stupid permit. we are also all afraid of getting banned from canada and corey our bass player goes to jail a lot and might not even be allowed to get in.

but damn do we want to go to canada. and alaska (but that would cost us three grand. thats a LOT of malt liqour)

we also wnt to do north carolina. corey and i used to hang out in chapel hill a lot and asheville and such, but we've never been able to get shows around there, nobody will call us back. we did once play in Hickory, but that was a fuckin disaster. nobody showed up, and noone would house the huge group of people we had and we had to drive through the night to charlseton.


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit

damn. if you all do happen to get booked in NC (and not too far out of reach), you can expect me their.


----------



## blackcoffee

hey joe! if yer heading up north us dirt kids in rochester ny would love to have you guys! just pm me and i will get to setting it up!:mummy:


----------



## Arapala

Fuck yes for Ann Arbor!!! 

Also thats pretty sweet about playing with Hot Damn Scandal, Stinky Pete is a funny guy.


----------



## paint chaser

ill try to make the abq new mexico show unfortunately i just got hear so i have know knowledge of venues but ill tell people about it and hopefully get some people at the show if it is booked 

by the way i just downloaded transiet breakdown........ amazing


----------



## BLACK DEATH JOSEPH

*Black death all stars summer fuckin tour mother fucker * update**

So more dates are posted on our myspace:
Black Death All Stars on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
anyone know about who would be good to get in contact with out chicago way second or third week of june?


----------



## freakstorm

*Black death all stars summer fuckin tour mother fucker * update**

so sad to miss you in Santa Rosa. but you're in good company and your event organizer is one totally amazing person. I hope it's a great turnout for you guys.


----------



## Meowzer

*Black death all stars summer fuckin tour mother fucker * update**

I missed you guys in Pensacola back in April by a day. I only heard about it, cause apparently we got housed up at the same apartment that had you guys there a couple nights before. 

Sure wish we'd made the show. And gotten some of those sweet patches. We stumbled into P'Cola three bumjugs deep.


----------



## freepizzaforlife

This girl who just moved to the quad cities from savannah named madison showed me you guys, and I really liked it. If you guys ever plan on coming through the midwest. hit me up. I can help you with a show in the quad cities if im here.


----------



## BLACK DEATH JOSEPH

yeah, we are doin quad cities second week of june, madison's workin on it when i get a date, she's a good friend of mine.


----------



## Skye

im really fucking excited to see you guys in reno on thursday (the 20th).
i will have to buy some merch and give you the Acoustic-O-Punk compilation that you're on.
(i hope you remember participating in it!)


----------



## BLACK DEATH JOSEPH

haha, we do remember

ALSO:

ANYBODY got anny word on getting a minneapolis or chicago show together second week a june? or got a contact/ name for any punk hosues in either city? none of us have any friends that live there anymore, but i know minneapolis has got a sweet scene going on, and chicago is so dman big somethins gotta be going on in the northside

...so.....

thanks everyone again for helpin us out. if anyone one comes to any of our shows and tells me they saw this post on StP i will give them a free koozie (no joke. they look sweet)


----------



## Skye

im gonna have to take you up on that koozie offer.

in minneapolis, you could write to shugE or A Paper Cup Band about doing a show. both bands are found on myspace.


----------



## youknewtherisk

hey joesph... this is madisons boyfriend. now that i see your picture i remember i actually met you the same night i met madison at her house in savannah! crazy. anyways she told me you guys wanted a show the second week of june... iw ould be the one doing it so as long as its not before the 8th it'd be fine cause i'll be on tour till then... but we sure as hell could do it, probably at our apartment. anyways let me or her know and we will get the ball rolling.


----------



## Hollywood

hello, i heard yinz are playing pittsburgh before skatopia even though this news is not published. where's that gonna be since its less than 2 weeks away?


----------

